# How to keep a cockatiel baby tame



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello everyone
My cockatiel pair has successfully raised a baby 
But slowly the baby is becoming less tame.
When you put your finger his/her cage she will bite then come on.
Then when I take him/her outside of cage her/his feet will get so tight and she will get stiff and she will get scared a little
What fun and exiting things can I do to make her more conforible with everyone
And I forgot to tell you and her bites don't hurt at all she just nips you but I don't want her to get older so her bites will really hurt
Thank you


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Food bribery to start with. You can use it in conjunction with clicker training. I think the easiest thing to teach would be target training. Every time she hits the target you click and treat. You can use a pen to make the click sound. There's more info on it out there, I just don't know any more about it.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I would use some of the same techniques that you use for a new tiel. Softly talking to the little one, offering a treat such as millet that you hold so that the little one can easily eat it and after a while holding the treat so the little one has to move toward it, never force the little one to do something, watch and listen to what the little one is telling you by its behavior, be very patience. It sounds to me that now that the little one is older and realizes that it has control over what it does that the little one is very cautious. Just go very slow. There are several thread on bonding with your tiel that may be helpful.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Baruch said:


> Hello everyone
> My cockatiel pair has successfully raised a baby
> But slowly the baby is becoming less tame.
> *When you put your finger his/her cage she will bite then come on.*
> ...


this part sounds like normal step up behaviour. when birds go to step up, they often use their beak like a hand to pull themselves up. this behaviour might not change, but it likely wont become actual biting


----------



## nikami510 (Nov 21, 2012)

My babies love most everyone. Always be gentle and they won't get scared and bite. But they sometimes use their beak to pull themselves up specially if my hand is not close enough to their feet.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Spend lots of quality time together. I have a baby from my very first clutch and she is even tamer than she was when I was feeding her because EVERYDAY she is hung out with. By me for sure and my hubby and even my sons when they come visit. She is talked to...snuggled and scritched EVERYDAY. when i send my babies to a new home i am clear that in order to keep that level of tame at least 1 hour a day should be spent with baby. Now i get not everyone has the amount of "free" time i do but its just like with kids. consistent amounts of calm love and kindness and you can't loose...


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

It might just be a phase - Torrent went through a fear period at around 4months old - she was terrified of me and would hiss and back away when i approached her. Constatant love and affection and talking (and plenty of patience) and after 2 weeks she was her happy self again.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you all so much
My baby is becoming more tame now


----------

